# Extraction



## mike361

So Thanks to Coffeechap i have got myself a Rocky grinder.

So i have been playing about tonight Double basket 16g ground coffee i am extracting 40g in about 25 seconds this seems a bit fast but the taste is pretty good?

Bean : Java jampit

Mike


----------



## Daren

Come on Mike.... Show us some pictures of your set-up


----------



## coffeechap

Tighten up the grind mike that jampit loves to be pulled short one click on the rocky will probably do it.


----------



## mike361

This may sound really silly but anyway.......So you say that 16g should produce about 20g shot in about 22 secs? now is that one shot or because i am using a double basket should that not actually be 40g in about 22 secs? ........confused.com!

Pic coming just shortly


----------



## c_squared

mike361 said:


> This may sound really silly but anyway.......So you say that 16g should produce about 20g shot in about 22 secs? now is that one shot or because i am using a double basket should that not actually be 40g in about 22 secs? ........confused.com!
> 
> Pic coming just shortly


Hi mike,

You will find a lot of advice about this on here. Don't worry, it's not a silly question. People generally say to try and gain 1.6 times the weight in. Therefore 16g input you should be looking for about 25g output in 25 to 30 seconds. This is your double shot, you don't need to double it. The important thing to remember is that weighing input and output is just guidance, you should always aim for what you like the taste of!

EDIT: I forgot your using jampit. Yes, aim for 20g output but again, this is your double.


----------



## jeebsy

Your output is 1.6x your input usually. Single/double etc refers to the amount of coffee put in usually - 7g for a single, 14g for double etc - but generally you always want to produce the shot in 25-30 seconds. You'll need to grind finer or tamp harder with a lower dose to compensate for the lower amount of coffee.


----------



## coffeechap

Sorry for any confusion. You should work to the standard parameter 1.6 ratio of output over 27 seconds. To pull it short you just stop the shit at 20,21,22 seconds.


----------



## Neill

coffeechap said:


> To pull it short you just stop the shit at 20,21,22 seconds.


Now that's a bit harsh, his coffee sounded like it tasted ok.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

coffeechap said:


> To pull it short you just stop the shit at 20,21,22 seconds.


Lol stop that shit if you want more floral notes and shit fool.

Lol sorry.


----------



## mike361

Sound advice folks i will try again tonight might take some snaps to see what you guys think of the crema........I had a few that was bitter what is the reason for that tamped to hard?

Tamping is really hard i might have to get some tool to let me know when i have tamped hard enough


----------



## SimonB

Someone correct me if I'm wrong but you can adjust it by taste, if it's tasting too bitter you're over extracting and if it's too sour you're under extracting. Hard to do without burning through coffee but it's kinda fun.

You may also have better luck with a lighter tamp, 30 pounds (which was the general consensus looking elsewhere) seems far too much on my setup.


----------



## Mrboots2u

coffeechap said:


> Sorry for any confusion. You should work to the standard parameter 1.6 ratio of output over 27 seconds. To pull it short you just stop the shit at 20,21,22 seconds.


I think coffee chap has gone all rap on us. Putting cofffee chap through the rap name generator gives us .......

Chap sour .....


----------



## mike361

Back on it tonight and I managed to pull a couple of decent shots playing about with the grind and tamp got the Rocky set at 9 and the shots are coming out just a tad fast so gonna try tamp a bit harder . If not I will tighten the grind one click


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Keep us posted on how you get on. Weighing in dose and also the output will really help you get in the right ball park.


----------

